# New Custom 15'' and Box built for Cruze



## XxshadowdawgxX (Dec 15, 2013)

This is the current box that is holding my Custom 15'' Zv4 built by SplAudio. This box is 3.8 cubic feet with 16 square inches of port per cube. The box is made of 7 layer birch and stained with a red mahogany. It also has a kerfed port with bracing and everything.


----------



## XxshadowdawgxX (Dec 15, 2013)

This is a picture of my custom 15'' Zv4 made by SplAudio. It has progressive spiders as well as a custom coil and such. It is truly a monster in every way.








\


----------



## XxshadowdawgxX (Dec 15, 2013)

Here is a picture after we put all the normal stuff in such as the wires and amplifier and such. The amplifier is mounted to trunk roof so it is out of the way.


----------



## XxshadowdawgxX (Dec 15, 2013)

This is a picture of us screwing the subwoofer in from the front of the trunk towards the cab.


----------



## XxshadowdawgxX (Dec 15, 2013)

This is a picture after everything was put in and the LED's were on. The LED's are on the rim of the trunk towards the cab. They go all the way around and change any color as well as fade or strobe or whatever you want.


----------



## XxshadowdawgxX (Dec 15, 2013)

This is my personal favorite picture. This picture signifies completion of the stereo for the day. We will be sealing it off come this Summer, but not for awhile. Though it is still incredibly loud and pushes a lot of air without being sealed.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Gotta love the surrounds on the ZV4's beefy. Nice build. 


Just Cruzin'


----------



## XxshadowdawgxX (Dec 15, 2013)

trevor_geiger said:


> Gotta love the surrounds on the ZV4's beefy. Nice build.
> 
> 
> Just Cruzin'


Absolutely, I'm loving that fat surround without a doubt.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

That sub is just beastly but I was stuck on getting a sp4 instead lol. 


Just Cruzin'


----------



## XxshadowdawgxX (Dec 15, 2013)

trevor_geiger said:


> That sub is just beastly but I was stuck on getting a sp4 instead lol.
> 
> 
> Just Cruzin'


This one is just for you then lol. Here is a link of my 18'' Sp4 in my Cruze 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VtHkRcUNg8o


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Oh I had already came across that video lol, it was nice.


----------



## XxshadowdawgxX (Dec 15, 2013)

trevor_geiger said:


> Oh I had already came across that video lol, it was nice.


Well I'm sure you love your Sp4 because I know I definitely did.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Thank you lol, I just watched the new sub video...I bet it sounds crazy loud. Nice job overall man.


----------



## XxshadowdawgxX (Dec 15, 2013)

XxshadowdawgxX said:


> Well I'm sure you love your Sp4 because I know I definitely did.



Thank you very much. I try my best, I plan on sealing it off come Summer time. Overall though I'm very happy with every aspect of this build at the moment.


----------

